# newbie question



## joshlee (Mar 11, 2004)

Real or fake plants? do you need sand under the gravel for real plants? How about ciphering the gravel if you have an undergravel filter? how much have you guys spent on plants alone? is it better for the piranha's if you have real plants?


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

real plants suck if you ask me iv spent more on real plants and sh*t to keep them alive then i have on all the p's iv owned but if your going to try it gravel is fine and you need to give them lots of light and co2 which helps them grow search here or the net to find out how to make you own co2 maker from home with a 2 liter and flower and suger some one on here posted directions so search here first then the net good luck and welcome


----------



## Raymond (Mar 28, 2004)

I don't have any problems with keeping my real plants in a perfect condition :rasp:

The trick is, to use just enough nutrician and light. I don't use a CO2system, because my plants grow like weed! The only nutrician I use is a basic aquariumplant nutrician and extra Fe2+(iron) nutrician. Iron is specially needed for plants that have red leaves.

I have never had plastic plants. But I don't like the looks of it either.

In the beginning, I had severe troubles with keeping the plants in a good condition, but since I have a Cryptocoryne, that all changed. I have this plant for almost 4 years now.

My suggestion is, try simple plants, like Cryptocoryne and Valisneria. I don't know the prices of plants in the USA, but overhere in the Netherlands, they are not really expensive. About 3 dollar per plant.

Suc6


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

home-made co2 maker i'll have to check that out
o yeah phsycoles if you dont mind me using the same advatar that would be great


----------

